# Problem with Audio Streaming Service on Oppo 103



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok, I've gone back and forth with the fine folks at Oppo - very responsive, by the way - because not long ago Rhapsody became Napster, and since then I have not been able to enjoy the music streaming service on my Oppo; which I am still paying for!

Seems Oppo and Rhapsody/Napster are not moving very fast on getting players certified to work with Napster, and I'm not sure what to do next. I like the fact that a decent streaming service came with my Oppo, and I certainly use(d) it a lot to test drive new (and old) music before going out and buying the CD/DVD. I've amassed quite a music collection based on these test drives so the $10/mo has been well worth it... until now.

Not sure how much power we have as a forum, but it seems logical that if we had a resource within our ranks - perhaps someone connected with Rhapsody/Napster and/or Oppo - that maybe we could light a fire under their collective behinds and get their players certified and get a firmware update out there so we Oppo owners that also happen to be Rhapsody/Napster subscribers can get back to enjoying our test driving.

Thoughts?


----------

